# Best setup for "Guava Ice"



## Silver (1/1/17)

Am trying to find a 'best setup' for my *Guava Ice mix* (@Paulie 'a Guava with some added VM menthol)

Yesterday I set up the *OL16 *on REO Red. And it was very good.

Today I 'revived' my old *Monster Kayfun V2 Lemaga clone* which previously did well on this juice. I retired it because it was leaking out the fill port. The rubber O ring around the fill port screw was lifting over the screw when tightening it and it would leak slightly. I found a spare and it seems to be working.

Put in a nice and simple 'crispy' 28g Kanthal 2mm ID 7 wrapper




Wicked with Rayon :




And opened up my brand new black Minikin 1.5 to drive it with. Got this a while back at House of Vape. And it works great.




So what's the verdict and how does it compare to the OL16?

Well it's crazy. The OL16 should beat this clone tank hands down.

But not so...

I get a bit more 'rounded' and smoothed flavour on the OL16. And lots of it. It's refined and sophisticated.

But this little monster KF 2 does so well too. In a different way. It's crisper. More menthol coming through. And it's sharper. Reminds me a bit of the Lemo1 flavour wise but with more airflow. One has to take slightly longer lung hits but when you do that sharpness and tingling comes through like a blade.

They are both restricted lung hits. The Monster KF 2 is slightly more restricted. The OL16 is a dual coil (basically two similar coils to what's in the KF2). More Vapour out of the OL16 which is understandable.

I enjoy them both very much but for now am ever so slightly preferring the 'sharpness' of the Monster KF 2. I now know why I liked this setup so much about a year ago when it was in full operation.

Am going to live with these two side by side for a while and see how it goes. Am worried about the fill port screw potential leak on the KF2 so will have to monitor that. Doesn't matter how much I like the vape if the equipment doesn't work it's game over. Would be a pity though. Because I like this KF2 with it's see through bell cap.




Am planning to introduce the Serpent Mini 25 to the contest soon. I can then see how all three compare on the same juice.

Side note - am just LOVING the Minikin 1.5 on first few uses. Such a nice feel in the hand. And loving the large(ish) fire button!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/1/17)

What wattage are you firing on the minikin ? 

Coil resistance on both attys ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

shaunnadan said:


> What wattage are you firing on the minikin ?
> 
> Coil resistance on both attys ?



@shaunnadan , here are the details of the coils and wattage of the first two "contenders"

Reo/OL16
Dual coil - 0.5 ohms - which means about 30 Watts implied (for the mech Reo)
Which also means about 15 Watts per coil - because the power is shared for parallel coils

Monster Kayfun V2 Clone
Single coil - 1.08 ohms - firing on the minikin at 12.5 watts
When I go higher than about 16W i can feel its too much and the taste changes


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

I just refilled the Reo/OL16 

The OL16 is now in the lead. More menthol coming through this time.

I figured out what happened. In my first Reo fill I added some menthol drops directly into the Reo bottle after filling with Paulies Guava

This time I used the same blend in a little 10ml bottle I made for the monster Kayfun. So this batch must have slightly more menthol. (Not using scales, just drops). 

The fresh battery also helped 

Just taken several side by side vapes now.

The OL16 is definitely in the lead. Richer flavour and the menthol is on par with the Monster. The richness of the flavour in the OL16 trumps the slightly crisper Monster Kayfun.

Going to continue with these two for a bit before bringing in the Serpent Mini 25

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JB1987 (1/1/17)

I find that my menthol based juices tend to shine in the Serpent Mini, looking forward to reading your feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

JB1987 said:


> I find that my menthol based juices tend to shine in the Serpent Mini, looking forward to reading your feedback.



Thanks @JB1987 
I do agree

I havent vaped all that much variety in the SM25 - but have put through my strawberry ice blend and combinations of that with NCV Frozen - and it does bring out the menthol nicely. 

Its a "bigger vape" too so we will have to see how it fares.

So far the OL16 is just cruising along so beautifully. Its so refined. Fairly quiet. Silky. Rich flavour. Lovely. The SM25 has serious competition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (1/1/17)

Saw a review of the cthulhu earlier this week and the reviewer still preferred the kayfun v2 as his go to restrictive lung hit or mtl tank


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> Saw a review of the cthulhu earlier this week and the reviewer still preferred the kayfun v2 as his go to restrictive lung hit or mtl tank



Thanks @Schnappie 
Perhaps he was referring to the Kayfun V2
This one I am using is the Monster Kayfun V2 - originally from 528 customs I think (not Svoemesto) - but I have the Lemaga clone
It doesnt have adjustable airflow - its a restricted lung hit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (1/1/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Schnappie
> Perhaps he was referring to the Kayfun V2
> This one I am using is the Monster Kayfun V2 - originally from 528 customs I think (not Svoemesto) - but I have the Lemaga clone
> It doesnt have adjustable airflow - its a restricted lung hit


That is the one he was referring to yes. Seems like it was a very good tank for mtl and still holds up well


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> That is the one he was referring to yes. Seems like it was a very good tank for mtl and still holds up well



Dont get me started on the Kayfuns
My Kayfun experience was ruined by a bad clone in early 2014.

Not long ago I spent many hours researching all the Kayfuns to find out which one to get.
Because I still want to have an authentic Kayfun one day.
But each version has its own quirks
The Kayfun 5 is very popular it seems because of its flexibility but several say its not as good as some of the predecessors in restricted modes or for MTL.
My head was spinning amd i could see myself getting two or three of them !

Eventually I just stopped all of that and decided that my best MTL tobacco vape will stay the Reo/RM2 with 18mg juice.

But the Kayfuns still haunt me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/1/17)

Silver said:


> Am trying to find a 'best setup' for my *Guava Ice mix* (@Paulie 'a Guava with some added VM menthol)
> 
> Yesterday I set up the *OL16 *on REO Red. And it was very good.
> 
> ...


Its very very hard to beat a well setup kayfun in the MTL arena on flavour.
Its such a good tank but all the clones I tried had niggles I was not prepared to live with, like leaky fill port, orings rolling over seal, airflow screw makes it whistle, blocked wicking channels, 510 drip adaptor gets stuck once in and no amount of persuasion gets it out again. The real deal is super pricey compared to other authentics out now.

As a side not my mind still boggles at the fact that an authentic dripper can be more expensive than a very good authentic tank like a SM or Merlin which has more parts and machining. 

The Merlin gets close to the kayfun with the restrictor screwed in but will have less air than that KF monster you have going.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/1/17)

Gazzacpt said:


> The Merlin gets close to the kayfun with the restrictor screwed in but will have less air than that KF monster you have going.


I am much impressed by the flavour from the Merlin Mini. Sharp flavour @Silver. Using the larger hole restrictor in the single deck with a 0.9 ohm Clapton coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (2/1/17)

I have to say and i think @Rob Fisher will agree there a whole world of rta's and rba's we dont know of here in SA and we working hard to try get some but there are some exceptional flavour setups out there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/17)

Paulie said:


> I have to say and i think @Rob Fisher will agree there a whole world of rta's and rba's we dont know of here in SA and we working hard to try get some but there are some exceptional flavour setups out there!



Thanks @Paulie - that may be true - but I am only working with the things I have - and trying to get the best flavour with my current setups.

Got my OL16 from a local vendor - SA Vape Gear - so that was a win.
And the Monster Kayfun V2 clone was from Vape King. 
The SM25 which I intend to use next was from Sir Vape
And now that @Andre mentions the Merlin Mini - I may try that too - that was from Vape Cartel.

I hear you and presume you are talking about the high end stuff. But they are very difficult to get. So for me I prefer to get what is currently easily available. Maybe with one or two exceptions down the line

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (2/1/17)

Agreed bro wish it was easier for us to get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/1/17)

This project is about to resume
I got sidetracked on a few other things

Tonight the Serpent Mini 25 is getting the "Guava Ice" treatment and then it will be a three way shootout

The SM25 has some stiff competition in the Kayfun Monster 2 and the OL16

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Schnappie (8/1/17)

Silver said:


> This project is about to resume
> I got sidetracked on a few other things
> 
> Tonight the Serpent Mini 25 is getting the "Guava Ice" treatment and then it will be a three way shootout
> ...


Subscribed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (8/1/17)

We got our selves a good old fashioned show down! Can't wait to get the verdict, think it might be close between the OL16 and SM25.

I have a OL16 clone (along with a Hadaly and ODIS) on the way from china and might soon be able to do my own little comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/1/17)

this is my happy space for gauva ice @Silver 

1.2% menthol 0.17 ohm clapton, 2 day steep..after couple of pulls i feel like beavis and butthead in search of the perfect brain freeze...and i found it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/1/17)

Ok initial testing done




Side by side - all three

*Verdict - OL16 beats SM25 on flavour and crispness. Monster Kayfun 2 clone is nice but quite a way off these two*

Monster Kayfun2 clone
It's nice. Quite a restricted lung hit. Fairly crisp. Reasonable flavour but a bit subdued compared to the other two.

Serpent Mini 25
Very good. It has lots of flavour. A bit more rounded flavour and not as crisp as the OL16 but very nice. Lots of airflow if you want it. Am finding the best flavour with the airslot about a third open. I don't get much menthol burn. Overall it's very good though. Am finding it best at around 25 Watts.

Got a new 26g NI80 simple 7 wrap single coil in there. I took out the 24g coil to aim for more crispness. But I put in Cotton Bacon 2 so maybe that's why it's not as crisp

OL16
Outstanding. New Rayon wicks and a new battery. The flavour is exceptional. Noticeably more concentrated and richer than the SM25. The guava tastes a bit more authentic. Also crisper and I get the menthol burn in my throat on longer draws. It does have dual 28g Kanthal coils (0.5 ohm total resistance) so maybe the thinner wire is leading to more crispness. Also the Rayon. 

Initial impressions are that if the overall vape experience (for me) on the OL16 is 9/10 then the SM25 is fairly close behind with a solid 8. The monster Kayfun clone quite a bit further behind at about 6 or 5.

Maybe not an entirely fair comparison owing to the different coil wires and wicks. But so far the OL16 is leading the pack. What a remarkable flavour atty for restricted lung hit menthols on a squonker.

I will vape on them for a while longer and see how they fare after a few days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (8/1/17)

Polar said:


> We got our selves a good old fashioned show down! Can't wait to get the verdict, think it might be close between the OL16 and SM25.
> 
> I have a OL16 clone (along with a Hadaly and ODIS) on the way from china and might soon be able to do my own little comparison.



Ooh, @Polar, would love to hear a side by side comparison with the same juice on the OL16, Hadaly and Odis trio. That will be a shown down of note!


----------



## Silver (8/1/17)

For the record I have to thank those of you that "nudged" me to get the OL16

First, @Andre for his legendary review of this device many months ago
Then folk like @Petrus and a few of the other OL16 users

And of course @SAVapeGear who got them in for us to buy locally.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (10/1/17)

I decided to bring another contender into the 'Guava Ice' ring.

Enter the *Crius* (V2 or was it V3?). I have liked this tank for quite a while. Was great with dual thin gauge coils. Nice easy vape. And side fill has been super. Also hasn't leaked.

So I decided to give her a new pair of thicker 26g coils. Decided on 26g NI80. About 10 wraps. 2.5mm ID. Came out at 0.44 ohms. I wicked it with Rayon.




How does it fare with 'Guava Ice'?

Very well actually. Found the sweet spot to be around 30-35W with the airflow about a third open. There is a bit of ramp up but not too bad. Suppose because there is 20 wraps of metal. Am running it on the VTC Mini. I need that preheat function 

How's the flavour? It's good. But I find it slightly less enjoyable than the SM25. It's deeper and more rounded. Lower notes. More guava. A bit less menthol.




Am vaping them side by side. The SM25 is a bit lighter and crisper. Slightly 'purer' taste. Nothing wrong with the Crius at all - its a great vale indeed, but for this juice and these setups I prefer the SM25 slightly.

So far the tally stands as follows
OL16 - still in a healthy lead
SM25 - fairly close behind in 2nd place
Crius - a little bit behind in 3rd place
Kayfun Monster V2 clone - in a distant 4th place.

I am a bit upset with this even though I suspected it. I want to dedicate this juice permanently to one setup and was hoping one of the tanks would do full time service instead of the REO/OL16 which I would like to have used on other juices too.

Maybe I need to try thinner gauge coils on the Crius.

More work to be done. Will vape a bit more though because sometimes first impressions can be a bit deceiving.

In the meantime I am enjoying this thoroughly and loving @Paulie's Guava!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/17)

Tonight it was time for me to try another setup for Guava Ice

This time the mighty *Nuppin V1* on REO Blue.

The coil is very similar to that in the OL16. 28g dual small ID at about 0,5 ohms. Wicked with Rayon.




The Nuppin is a special atty. Have enjoyed it a lot for restricted lung hits.

Here is REO Blue with Paulie's 'Guava Ice'




And, how's the vape?

Whoa mama. This is glorious. Sumptuous rich flavour and smooth vapour. It's so direct and the action is instant. The flavour is unreal. Such a beautiful glorious vape! I had vaped this juice on the Nuppin quite some time ago but had forgotten the vape on it.

I can't vape it side by side with the OL16 because that currently still has Bumblebee's Kiwichi in it

But it's going to be a very tough call between the Nuppin and the OL16. They are both outstanding.

After the first half hour though I suspect the Nuppin may just edge past the OL16 into first place for this juice - but it's very close. The only negative is the drip tip gets a bit warm. I love the shape of this tip though and the way it channels the vapour.

Will vape more and try get the OL16 side by side to make some final comparisons.

But for now I am loving this

The Nuppin is indeed a glorious restricted lung hitting atty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/1/17)

Silver said:


> Tonight it was time for me to try another setup for Guava Ice
> 
> This time the mighty *Nuppin V1* on REO Blue.
> 
> ...


I never could get a proper throat hit from the Nuppin.


----------



## Silver (21/1/17)

Andre said:


> I never could get a proper throat hit from the Nuppin.



Agree, @Andre - i have found the Nuppin tends to smooth out the juice
No sharp throat hit 

But this juice is not really about throat hit for me. It is low mg strength juice. It is Paulies Guava, which is only 9mg, to which I add some menthol. That does help a bit. And its a lung hit which doesnt really deliver a throat hit for me - at least its very different for me compared to a MTL with a strong tobacco.

The flavour is however very rich and very good for me for this juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------

